# 弓は藤蔓の太いのをそのまま用いたように見えた。



## TunS

こんにちは、

次の文では、「の」って助詞の目的を教えていただきませんか。
Could someone tell me what purpose の serves in the following sentence please?

弓は藤蔓の太いのをそのまま用いたように見えた。

近時の翻訳：
Approximate translation:
The thick wisteria bows seemed to be used (without modification/as they were).

Context:

夏目漱石の小説です。ということでは、生け捕りした語り手が捕える人の原始的な設備を批評していると思います。
Short story by　夏目漱石、in which the narrator has been taken prisoner and is describing how primitive his captors' equipment is, I think. 

僕の下手な日本語を容赦ください。

お願いします


----------



## Wishfull

弓は藤蔓の太いのをそのまま用いたように見えた。
＝弓は藤蔓の太い*もの*をそのまま用いたように見えた。


http://study-japanese.hp.infoseek.co.jp/grammar/11.htm



② 準体言の「の」

　　体言（名詞）に準じる働きをする「の」のことで、「の＝こと・もの」

　　などの名詞に置き換えることができる場合の用法を言います。



　（例）雨がやむのを待つ。

　　　　　　　　↓

　　　　雨がやむことを待つ。


----------



## Dheara

TunS said:


> 次の文では、「の」って助詞の目的を教えていただきませんか。
> Could someone  tell me what purpose の serves in  the following sentence please?
> 
> 
> 近時の翻訳：
> Approximate translation:
> The  thick wisteria bows seemed to be used (without modification/as they   were).


First of all, because it is marked by  は... , I think that 弓 is the topic of the sentence  (what the sentence is about).

Here's my try:
弓は藤蔓の太いのをそのまま用いたように見えた。
The bows looked like the thick parts of the wisteria were used just as they were (to make them[the bows])./ 

That の is a Dependent Indefinite Pronoun here, I think.
(= It can't be used by itself. It must be modified by an adjective or a relative clause)

A:　どんな車がほしいですか？
B:　小さいのがほしいです。


----------



## TunS

Wishfull said:


> 弓は藤蔓の太いのをそのまま用いたように見えた。
> ＝弓は藤蔓の太い*もの*をそのまま用いたように見えた。
> 
> 
> http://study-japanese.hp.infoseek.co.jp/grammar/11.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ② 準体言の「の」
> 
> 体言（名詞）に準じる働きをする「の」のことで、「の＝こと・もの」
> 
> などの名詞に置き換えることができる場合の用法を言います。
> 
> 
> 
> （例）雨がやむのを待つ。
> 
> ↓
> 
> 雨がやむことを待つ。



Ｗｉｓｈｆｕｌｌさん、手伝っていただいて、ありがとうございます。


----------



## TunS

Hi Dheara and thanks for the assistance.  

I think I know what you mean, so basically it's just being used in order to avoid repeating 弓, right? Would the following be possible, if not a little awkward:

弓は藤蔓の太い弓をそのまま用いたように見えた。

藤蔓の太い弓をそのまま用いたように見えた。


----------



## Dheara

You're welcome!

Well, I don't know the context, but I translated の as "PARTS". Wishfull-san too, replaced it by もの。Well, the meaning is もの, or 部分, or something like that.

I cite my own post:


> Here's my try:
> 弓は藤蔓の太いのをそのまま用いたように見え た。
> The bows looked like the thick parts of the wisteria were used just as  they were (to make them[the bows])./
> 
> That の is a Dependent Indefinite Pronoun here, I  think.


----------



## Flaminius

Hmmm, parts?

I cannot see any difference between 藤蔓の太いの and 太い藤蔓.


----------



## Ghabi

Flaminius said:


> I cannot see any difference between 藤蔓の太いの and 太い藤蔓.


I can't help wondering does one structure sound more "literary" than the other in Japanese? The former construction is common in classical Chinese (其弓,似不過藤蔓之粗者也), but is not possible in modern Chinese.


----------



## almostfreebird

In contemporary Japanese;


彼は太い刀を使った。　: which means he used a thick sword.(general statement)


彼は太いのを使った。　: which means he used a thick one.(suggesting he chose the thick one)


----------

